# حساب سعة مضخة حريق



## engha89 (10 يناير 2017)

بعد التحية : 

أرجو من المهندسين المحترمين افادتي حول كيفية حساب سعة مضخة الحريق لصيدلية مساحتها 574 متر مربع كإجمالي للطابق الارضي والميزانيين ، حيث ان عدد الرشاشات الموجودة بالمخطط 20 رشاش + صندوق حريق واحد . 


برجاء الافادة


----------

